# The skunkies



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Some pics of my skunkies


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice. Love the albino.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL he is being a swine at the moment but i have to say he is unusually white on that pic of a change lol normally covered in food an allsorts :lol2::lol2:


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

ive wanted a skunk since i was 8, im now 21 but wont be getting one (or two) until i have my own place. 

are they expensive to keep? 
is their food mostly fruit and veg?

most importantly,
have you ever been sprayed?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emm the skunkies loook lovely as always but I am not so sure about the choice of carpet :lol2::lol2::lol2:

I do like the way some of the skunks like to curl up in the warmth of dog company.......my 2 just chase the poor dogs :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I hate you a little more every time you post a picture 

gorgeous funky-skunky-wunkies


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 4, 2008)

Love skunks and love that second shot...:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Great pics Em, love the last couple!! :2thumb:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Emmaj you really dont need all those skunks !
I will take the chocolate one off your hands ... as a good willgesture mind ! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

b.kiddo said:


> ive wanted a skunk since i was 8, im now 21 but wont be getting one (or two) until i have my own place.
> 
> are they expensive to keep?
> is their food mostly fruit and veg?
> ...


It really does depend on what you class as expensive lol

I have shopped about an found a place that will do my veggies an fruit really cheaply for me an my chicken too 

But i spend now i have my cheap food source between £20 an £30 a week on the skunkies food 

It varies as the guy it get it off gets me whole boxes of certain things that will keep in the fridge for a while like sweet potats, butternut, squash, carrots an such plus he also gives me stuff for free that only have a few days of shelf life left too 

So depends what you call expensive really lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Emm the skunkies loook lovely as always but I am not so sure about the choice of carpet :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I do like the way some of the skunks like to curl up in the warmth of dog company.......my 2 just chase the poor dogs :whistling2::lol2:


LOL ken the carpet was put down when the house was built im sure haha i reckon its older than me :lol2:

Its coming up when my dads feeling betting im gonna seal the floor boards an paint the floors 

Its mingin with all the skunk poop, wee an wet doggy feets :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great pics as always Em love the ones of the Skunks and dogs.........so sweet:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> I hate you a little more every time you post a picture
> 
> gorgeous funky-skunky-wunkies


Hee hee you hate me but hey you still love me really :lol2:



wolfspirit said:


> Love skunks and love that second shot...:flrt:


Thats where you find havoc every night he follows nanook about an uses him as his own personal skunk warmer :lol2:


farmercoope said:


> Great pics Em, love the last couple!! :2thumb:


I know how white is kaimi going its ace he still has yellow tinges but he is getting there from what he was on arrival home 



taraliz said:


> Emmaj you really dont need all those skunks !
> I will take the chocolate one off your hands ... as a good willgesture mind ! lol


LOL trust me you would need a mini crane to move the choc skunk he is my lil lardy boy bless him 

he aint fat he is just big boned well thats what i keep telling him :lol2::lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats ok I have a van ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Great pics as always Em love the ones of the Skunks and dogs.........so sweet:flrt::flrt::flrt:


I have a few if of the dogs an skunks i was trying to upload 74 pics last nite to pb but ended up going cross eyed so gave up in the end :lol2::lol2:

will get some more loaded onto pb tonite an add them onto the thread :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

taraliz said:


> Thats ok I have a van ...


LOL is it a big van :2thumb:

i have to say he is a lil sweety is the choc he is getting braver an braver he has now started coming up for a head tickle an play catch the fingers when he is out an about now 

he aint as skittish as he was either he dosnt bolt when he sees a movement now he is more nosey an wants to see what it is :lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

well if you ever have one you dont want call me ! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

taraliz said:


> well if you ever have one you dont want call me ! lol


I will put you on my list :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

taraliz said:


> well if you ever have one you dont want call me ! lol


 
carefull with tara emma shes after chester too, even promised us a cooker and lots of money for him.........i said oh yes take him, but alas cat wouldnt agree, so just becareful she has nice things, special powers of persuation, and never let her visit, she comes with big van and very big pockets:lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

ditta said:


> carefull with tara emma shes after chester too, even promised us a cooker and lots of money for him.........i said oh yes take him, but alas cat wouldnt agree, so just becareful she has nice things, special powers of persuation, and never let her visit, she comes with big van and very big pockets:lol2:


 
I never said anything about monney ... i think if you recall the coversation went:

Tara
Can I have Chester please?

Ditts
Of course you can, he's going to be your birthday present

Tara
Wow thanks, thats so lovely of you

Cat
Ditta ... where's chester?


............ so i had to put him back.


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

i read once, that its better to have two. so if you teach one a lesson, the other will pick this up. also they require alot of attention and having two will help taking the load off you. 
would you find this is correct?

have you had your descented?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

b.kiddo said:


> i read once, that its better to have two. so if you teach one a lesson, the other will pick this up. also they require alot of attention and having two will help taking the load off you.
> would you find this is correct?
> 
> have you had your descented?


 
we have two, domino on his own was the most well behaved skunk but we thought he needed skunky company, so along came chester and dom has learnt all chesters naughtiness and chester has not learned a right lot from our angel skunk, but in saying that we think domino enjoys having a skunky brother so we put up with their naughtiness and in the grand scheme of things they are the most wonderful boys and wouldnt change them for the world................or even a cooker:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

they sound like two teenage boys, lol. naughty but they have their nice moments.

sorry with all the questions, but do they make your house smell like weed?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

b.kiddo said:


> they sound like two teenage boys, lol. naughty but they have their nice moments.
> 
> sorry with all the questions, but do they make your house smell like weed?


 
weed???? not at all, they do smell but its quite a nice ferrety smell, ours were both descented before they came to us, but emma j has fully loaded ones and say it smells kinda like garlic...........but we have not had the pleasure:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

wheres kami? *sulks* shes so sweet just like all the others but i have to say aprocots win it for me:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: xoxo


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> wheres kami? *sulks* shes so sweet just like all the others but i have to say aprocots win it for me xoxo


 
HE! lol


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey hun

Your skunks look so gorgeous and healthy , I really like the dog/skunk shot :flrt: dog and skunk in harmony.

I have a soft spot for the black and white ones but they all are welcome here :flrt: if the skunks ever want to visit other European countries: they're sure welcome here ; I'll make them some infamous English breakfast so they won't have to miss that.

Lots of fun my dear


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

ditta said:


> weed???? not at all, they do smell but its quite a nice ferrety smell, ours were both descented before they came to us, but emma j has fully loaded ones and say it smells kinda like garlic...........but we have not had the pleasure:lol2:


yeah i heard thats where the drug weed gets the name skunk?
anyway can you still get them descented?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

naminé said:


> Hey hun
> 
> Your skunks look so gorgeous and healthy , I really like the dog/skunk shot :flrt: dog and skunk in harmony.
> 
> ...


Yips i have to say i agree i love my classics i love watching them waddle across the living room hee hee 

Ooooo i would love to come meet your skunkies someday they look adorable too hun :flrt:

Hows them bubs coming on (must remember to read your thread for updates!!!)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

b.kiddo said:


> i read once, that its better to have two. so if you teach one a lesson, the other will pick this up. also they require alot of attention and having two will help taking the load off you.
> would you find this is correct?
> 
> have you had your descented?


 
LOL erm..... dunno who told you that one hee hee just means double the trouble really 

skunks are very strong willed animals an will pretty much do as they please wether you like it or not LOL 

If you want to own more than one or even just one then i reccommend nerves of steel, removing everything of value an sentiment............and a bloomin good sense of humour learning to laff instead of cry also helps :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> weed???? not at all, they do smell but its quite a nice ferrety smell, ours were both descented before they came to us, but emma j has fully loaded ones and say it smells kinda like garlic...........but we have not had the pleasure:lol2:


 
LOL i have had people come in my house an ask me to roll up cos they thought they could smell weed :blush::lol2::lol2:

Nopes its the skunkies :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*A few more i managed to upload to pb*

some more of the skunks with the dawgies :lol2:


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

hi,

there soooo beautiful,
how much are skunk kits??
really want to no, but the internet is crap somtimes lol.
ta
x


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

MRS.LooneyTune said:


> hi,
> 
> there soooo beautiful,
> how much are skunk kits??
> ...


£350+ depending on breeder/seller/rip off merchants/colour.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i just love how they cuddle up with the dogs 
it's so lovely to see :flrt:


----------

